# Coffee City Classic Bowfishing Tournament



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

$150 ENTRY FEE
2-3 MAN TEAMS
$100 PER TEAM ADDED MONEY
(Up to 30 teams - $3000 added)
100% PAYOUT
3 PLACES EACH DIVISION
NUMBERS 60% (50/30/20)
BIG 10 40% (50/30/20)
PRE-REGISTRATION BEGINS MAR. 1ST
@ TEXASBOWFISHINGASSOCIATION.com
CHECK IN, AND REGISTRATION BEGINS 5 PM APRIL 2ND
AT LAKE PALESTINE RESORT
FRANKSTON, TX.
ALL BOATS ALLOWED
NO TRAILERING (unless inclement weather)
NO SHOOTING 72 HOURS PRIOR TO TOURNAMENT
(that means no bows in boat)
Friday April 1st - Free dinner and band for contestants at Kilo Land Park
Saturday April 2nd 10:00 am til 5:00 pm


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Less than 2 weeks away. Paying 6 places with $3000 added money (based on 30 teams). Free dinner, band and boat show before the big show. Yall come and have a good time.


----------

